# Napoleon vs Beefeater



## lionheartkc (May 23, 2012)

I'm currently in the market for a grill, but I'm having trouble deciding what is the best grill to buy.  What research I have done has lead me to the conclusion that my best bets are Napoleon Prestige or Beefeater Signature.  As for specifics, I'm looking for a 4 burner, natural gas grill with cast stainless everything and a lifetime warranty for as close to $2000 as I can get, knowing full well I could be pushing $2500 or more when all is said and done.

Does anyone have any thoughts or even suggestions of other brands I should consider?

Thank you.


----------



## swampsauce (May 23, 2012)

www.wilmingtongrill.com I think they do natural gas to.


----------



## Griff (May 23, 2012)

Jeez,  from the title I thought this thread was about gin.


----------



## lionheartkc (May 23, 2012)

swampsauce said:
			
		

> http://www.wilmingtongrill.com I think they do natural gas to.



Thanks, but it appears they only offer 2 burner grills.


----------



## lionheartkc (May 23, 2012)

Griff said:
			
		

> Jeez,  from the title I thought this thread was about gin.


My apologies.  In hindsight, I should have been more specific, but I can't find a way to change the topic.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 23, 2012)

WEBER


Sent using smoke signals because I'm a cheap bastard!


----------



## bbquzz (May 23, 2012)

Like Griff said, but didn't know what Napoleon was    I'm not a gas grill guy, but I''m with Nick on Weber.


----------



## CharFace (May 26, 2012)

I'm a third vote for Weber.

Your price range will support almost any Weber you want.

I have 2 kettles that are over 15 years old, and look brand new.  I know there are several Weber gassers in my neighborhood that have over 10 years on them, in the rain, salt, and heat of South Florida, and have never seen a replacement part.  

Now, where's my martini


----------



## Bob In Fla. (May 26, 2012)

Griff said:
			
		

> Jeez,  from the title I thought this thread was about gin.


Me two.  (3?)

I'll admit that I know lots more about gin than I know about gas grills (and I know little about gin).

But, I'll have to add a vote in there with the Weber bunch.  I've been asked to "BBQ" at lots of friends houses, and anytime it ends up being on a gas grill other than a Weber, I spend more time trying to get the D@#^X% thing burning with a good flame than I spend cooking.  The Weber gassers just make me wish I was using either a real (charcoal) grill, or the stove in the kitchen, but they work as intended.

BOB


----------



## TimBear (May 28, 2012)

Griff said:
			
		

> Jeez,  from the title I thought this thread was about gin.


Me too!


----------



## john pen (May 30, 2012)

Griff said:
			
		

> Jeez,  from the title I thought this thread was about gin.


Me too...that's the only reason I opened it...


----------



## bigwheel (Jun 3, 2012)

Same here. I thought the young man was trying to decide whether to get drunk on Gin or Brandy. I was going to recommend the Gin since it cheaper and give less hangover. I know all about that kinda stuff. I got the Blue Rhino model gasser from Wally World. That is the MD 20/20 of gassers. Works great.


----------

